# Pioneer Home receiver, A & B speaker systems



## Body&Spirit (Aug 27, 2005)

I purchased a Pioneer VSX-D458 a couple of years ago and have have not been able to set it up as I do not understand the A and B speaker systems.

The unit is discribed as a audio/video multi-channel receiver.

It has the capacity to be a home theater and provides various choices...but that is getting ahead of myself.

It does have connections for 4 front speakers, a center speaker, a subwoofer and 2 surround speakers. But it didn't come with any speakers. I have extra speakers and understand that the impedence of the speakers must match the output impedence of the receiver. Also one must be careful with the volume if the wattage of the speakers are lower than the output of amplifier.

The receiver allows one to choose between Speaker System A and Speaker System B to listen to music, TV etc. 

I just don't understand what speakers go where. Like what speakers connect to what Speaker System (A and B)? Or put another way what does each speaker system power.

The manual gives no explanation. The Pioneer site is no help. And scouring the web does not discuss the issue.

It has been extremely frustrating as I've tried to figure this out a number of times and got nowhere. 

I've even bought another receiver (Sony) which came with speakers and had no problem setting it up.

Hoping someone can help me with this.:up:


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi there,just hook your 2 front speakers to the A speakers,,,forget about the B speaker setting.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You should be able to pick Speaker System A and Speaker System B and Speaker System A and *Speaker System A and *B

If you got the room you can put another set of speakers in the room or you can run the speaker wires to another room and put Speaker B there and listen to something in that room. That was you don't have to listen to Speaker that is out where you Pioneer is at.

Then you can just hook up one set of speaker to A and forget about B.


----------



## Body&Spirit (Aug 27, 2005)

Hi guys

Mr. Newton's suggestion was the state in which I had my system...two speakers on Speaker System A.

Hewee, you would think so---that there would be an A, B and a AB system, but there isn't. The manual is a bit confusing on this. In describing the speaker buttons, it states

"Use to switch the A and B speaker systems."

In switching I get a lighted "A", then "AB", then "", then back to "A" again. Note the "" denotes a blank.

What you suggest about putting speakers in another room is what I really wish to do, but have never been able to get beyond the two speakers in "A".

I've been messing around with 3 channel logic and have made things worse. Now, I only get output from one speaker and it is weak. It is unlikely I damaged the speakers as swiching the wires results in a weak output in the other speaker. Nor the receiver, as the max volume setting never went beyond 40%.

The system wattage is a max of 100 watts to each channel. The two speakers are Polk's and are rated for 100 watts each.

I have disconnected the power to the receiver, hoping that after a short time it will return to factory settings.

Thanks so much for responding. If you have any more suggestions, I would really like to hear them.
__________________


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

On the back of the system the speak hookup you should have A-L and A-R and B-L and B-R.
The Left=L and Right=R
On most if there are colors the right is red. The left can be black or another color. But it should not be yellow because that is video. 
If there are just speaker wire without the plugs on the end, I mean where you have the bear wires to put in a hole or wrap around a screw then you still want to get the R and L right. Each side of the wire should have a way to tell by a color or flat edge or lines along one side. That way you can get the + side of the right channel from the system to the + on the right channel speaker. Then the same for the - side and the + and - of the left side.

Are you saying you only have a A and AB so don't have just a B? 
That does not seem right but maybe it is that way.
To find out only hook up only the B and see what setting you need to hear the speaker.
Then hook up the A only the to see what setting you use.
Then hook up both to see what setting you use.

Is this what you have?
Pioneer VSX-D458 5.1 chan 500 watt Receiver

Or this one here


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

I have an older Pioneer VSX504S. Speaker connections on back are marked A/B. A is used for my main 5.1 surround sound indoor entertainment setup, 5 speakers and sub-woofer. The B connections I run to a set of weatherproof outdoor speakers (2 only L/R as B has no rear speaker or woofer connections) on my patio or it could be speakers in your bedroom or wherever. You can run A/B individually or both at same time. If you put all speakers connected to A/B in the same room, it would be overkill although I've done it.


----------

